# Hi Guys, Found some old cameras in the loft



## w0bb (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey,

I have a few cameras in my possession, which I know little about, a couple of box cameras, a couple of newer kodak cameras, but one in particular is interesting to me, it's a Voigtlander Vitessa T.

Does anyone know what kind of price these go for? I've rang around, and there are no shops that know anything about this in my area. Ebay has one for £450, but I look elsewhere and prices and models vary quite a lot.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 24, 2014)

You can't go by what people "ask" for, you have to find sold ones. That said...the Voigtlander Vitessa T is sought out by collectors. Realistically they sell for around $75-$150.


----------

